# Magical One Box Mini Reaper sign up and discussion thread 2022



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome the 1st magical theme, one box mini reaper!!

Each participant will still fill out a list of themes or magical type items that they could use. This will give your reaper an idea of your likes. Magical does not mean it has to be glittery and fluff. It can be dark magic. You could list things that you could use or themes with a magical feel. Fairy gardens, witches, Harry Potter, fortune tellers, dragons, wizards, gnomes, mermaids. Anything magical!
Ideas could include magical garden things.....signs , flower seeds , herbs, pots etc. for your garden, fireflies. etc.

The likes list you make can be any think you think of as magical, as light or dark as you want. Halloween based or not, just make sure to say you want it geared to Halloween.
1.The gift must be a minimum of 15 dollars, (with only a bit over if it is over.).
2.It must be shipped in 1 box only (and not a huge one!)
3. Let me know about shipping preference ( USA only, Canada, or anywhere)
4. You must post when you receive your gifts, it's only fair to your reaper!
5 must get a tracking number.
6.Pm me your name, address, likes /dislikes list , and shipping preference.

sign up beginning date: March 2,2022
sign up ending date, March 23, 2022
shipping deadline: April 13, 2022


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

This is a great idea! I love it! I will have to think about this for a bit before I make a list 🤔


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in will work on list tomorrow. Whoot


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I am totally in! Will work on my list tomorrow as well! 
So excited!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I’m in for sure. Will get a list put together and send tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!! We have a great start!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I am in, I am excited, and I will ship anywhere. I'll work on a pinterest board for this.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having trouble coming up with magical items that I could use. Could some of you give me some examples? I'm not really into fairy gardens, Harry Potter, fortune tellers, dragons, wizards, gnomes, or mermaids . The only thing on Bethene's list that I use during Halloween is witches.
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Wands, crystals, besoms, Wiccan items, unicorns, just some ideas for you 💀


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Tvling said:


> I'm having trouble coming up with magical items that I could use. Could some of you give me some examples? I'm not really into fairy gardens, Harry Potter, fortune tellers, dragons, wizards, gnomes, or mermaids . The only thing on Bethene's list that I use during Halloween is witches.
> Thank you so much!!!!


Think about things you like to do, or surround yourself with, and start there. Are you a reader? Maybe some kind of book about magic or a history of witches. Like to cook? How about herbs, spices, empty spice jars, pot holders, measuring spoons and cups. Are you a tea drinker or coffee drinker? Are you a crafter or hobbyist? Spools of thread, yarn, rubber stamps and ink pads, wax seals, coloring books, etc. Do you like candles or other lighting? Gardening and birdfeeders/house? Journaling? The "magic" theme doesn't have to be a prop or decoration, it can be something useful and modern.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> Wands, crystals, besoms, Wiccan items, unicorns, just some ideas for you 💀


Thank you!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Think about things you like to do, or surround yourself with, and start there. Are you a reader? Maybe some kind of book about magic or a history of witches. Like to cook? How about herbs, spices, empty spice jars, pot holders, measuring spoons and cups. Are you a tea drinker or coffee drinker? Are you a crafter or hobbyist? Spools of thread, yarn, rubber stamps and ink pads, wax seals, coloring books, etc. Do you like candles or other lighting? Gardening and birdfeeders/house? Journaling? The "magic" theme doesn't have to be a prop or decoration, it can be something useful and modern.


Thank you. I was thinking of decorations. This helps a lot!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, we have 3 so far!!!
Tvling: you did a good job on your list, it is harder than the regular reaper to make a list!! Don't forget to add it to the likes thread!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in! I'll put together a list tonight.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got signed up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 5!!! Come join the fun!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so tempted! Wonder if the spooky craft supplies are accessible in the garage? 🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We ate up to 7!!👍👍👍 Yay!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to have to think on this really hard. I love the mini reaps but I was just asked this week to host a baby shower - dragon themed no less - the weekend before Easter. I have the Walpurgis Card Exchange started and a weekend get away planned for next week... my plate feels a little full right now.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Officially on board! So excited!!
Sign up everyone! It will be magical!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 8!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, come join in the fun!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene said:


> We ate up to 7!!👍👍👍 Yay!!


and you're still hungry?  

I'm not sure I can swing the schedule but it sure looks fun.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Sign up reapers and victims! It will be magical and exciting for this time of year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join us!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

bethene said:


> Welcome the 1st magical theme, one box mini reaper!!
> 
> Each participant will still fill out a list of themes or magical type items that they could use. This will give your reaper an idea of your likes. Magical does not mean it has to be glittery and fluff. It can be dark magic. You could list things that you could use or themes with a magical feel. Fairy gardens, witches, Harry Potter, fortune tellers, dragons, wizards, gnomes, mermaids. Anything magical!
> Ideas could include magical garden things.....signs , flower seeds , herbs, pots etc. for your garden, fireflies. etc.
> ...


I am patiently waiting (not)! Too excited! Make sure to sign up!! Let’s try to get 2 more people today!
If you are thinking about it… just do it. 🙂
The magic 🪄 awaits!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so looking forward to this exchange


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on in and get magical with us this will be a great to get your imagination flowwing


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Thank you to @Saki.Girl for the pm about this reap! I’m in. I’ll get a list up asap.
Quick question…. I see that it says min I’m I’m of 15 (and not much over). I have not seen a restriction on price before… what are we dealing with here? For example, if I have items that I have no use for or have obtained for free, does that count as a zero added to the cost or am I to value the item as if I purchased it for this? Is it the value of the item or the cost of the item when I obtained it? I’m not trying to be difficult. I just want to make sure I comply. I tend to over do it with reaps. 😁


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> Thank you to @Saki.Girl for the pm about this reap! I’m in. I’ll get a list up asap.
> Quick question…. I see that it says min I’m I’m of 15 (and not much over). I have not seen a restriction on price before… what are we dealing with here? For example, if I have items that I have no use for or have obtained for free, does that count as a zero added to the cost or am I to value the item as if I purchased it for this? Is it the value of the item or the cost of the item when I obtained it? I’m not trying to be difficult. I just want to make sure I comply. I tend to over do it with reaps. 😁


yaaa glad you are joining

for me anything i have on hand and make stuff from i do not count twards the cost if honest i never keep track i just go for it. i always buy clearance stuff and get stuff cheap so i can go over board and it seems like i spent a ton when i really have not
i would not worry about it to much and just have fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do that too Michael_candles. I just kinda estimate it randomly in my head...and mot worry about it too much! But I am one due to crafting and my stash looks like I spent more


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have a cabinet of things set aside for possible future reaps that I have picked up cheap or for free. And I have recently started learning some new crafts. This helps a lot thanks!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi!! I am so in! This sounds like such a fun reap. I’ll work on putting my list together and getting it turned in! ❤‍🔥❤‍🔥❤‍🔥


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm here cause Saki sent me.  
I'm definitely IN! Gotta do up a list still...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaaa i am so glad you guys are joining whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Keep them coming….


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Saki is hunting people down and recruiting them, this time. 😆
Good work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, Saki is hunting people down and recruiting them, this time. 😆
> Good work!


I know at this time fourm is not active as much don't want people to miss the fun


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm really glad she did, this is a cool idea, right in my wheelhouse! I check the forums maybe once a month. I likely would have missed it.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Trying to get a list up today. I started a Pinterest board to try and catch my "vibe." One thing I can say, after reading the excellent lists, is that I'm amazed at how similar many of us are. Take the black flowers, that's my goal this year too! It's a small, spooky world, I love it! Great minds think alike.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Trying to get a list up today. I started a Pinterest board to try and catch my "vibe." One thing I can say, after reading the excellent lists, is that I'm amazed at how similar many of us are. Take the black flowers, that's my goal this year too! It's a small, spooky world, I love it! Great minds think alike.


i was thinking that same thing now can you imagine if we all lived on the same block haha how cool would that be


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> i was thinking that same thing now can you imagine if we all lived on the same block haha how cool would that be


Wouldn't it be, though? I have yet to run into any other Halloweenophiles in our neighborhood, much less on our block.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Wouldn't it be, though? I have yet to run into any other Halloweenophiles in our neighborhood, much less on our block.


It would be so cool same here no one even decorates on my block


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, no one on my block decorates for for Halloween. Randomly around town folks do. But not many.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> i was thinking that same thing now can you imagine if we all lived on the same block haha how cool would that be


That would be amazing. I wish I knew someone else in person that was just like me thinking of Halloween year round. My husband loves Halloween but doesn’t think about it as much as I do.
I am hoping to inspire some neighbors on my block to decorate (they are very slowly getting the hint).


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Would love to live in the same block as you all! It’d be a blast. 🕷
Enjoying going through everyone’s lists. It’s fresh inspiration, and I’m falling down all kinds of internet rabbit holes!! 🐰


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun everyone


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 10!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg...if we all lived on the same block??? That would rock!!! (I just rhymed, lol.)
Could you imagine how crazy decorated our neighborhood would be? Not to mention, we'd probably be having huge, fantastic Halloween block parties!! Oh, and our Reapers would be SO much easier with no shipping costs! (Although, it'd be like Christmas or something, where we are sneaking in our gifts and supplies we bought for our victims so they wouldn't accidentally see, hahaha!!)
I could make my goodies and apple pie shots, grab pillows, blankets and string lights and ACTUALLY set up in Bethene's bushes to pre-reaper party!!
Oh, a witch can dream...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a feeling we would all just creep around and randomly set stuff up in each other's yards. Like "Hey, where did that skeleton come from, and I don't remember seeing that blow mold before." (Gets the megaphone out, shouts down the street...) "Thanks secret reaper!!"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 10!! Come and give us more victims


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 10!! Come and give us more victims


Sweet come on let's get 2 more this weekend


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

At least 2!!😍


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the magic


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 11 signed up!!! Come join us!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 11 signed up!!! Come join us!!


 yaaaaa there is still time to join in everyone


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I just signed up.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

YAY 😍


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have a dozen!! How about a bakers dozen or more??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If I end up being able to sign up, I think it would be fun to be number 17, for March 17th, my happy shamrock day, lol. So, go find 4 more people!!! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Keep them coming!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it too early for sneak peeks? Cause I may have been at the dollar store stocking up my crafty stash... 









Is that wrong??
🤣🤣


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, I am aware I have a problem. Perhaps I need a 12 step program...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Yes, I am aware I have a problem. Perhaps I need a 12 step program...


Darlin', we'd all have to do that 12 step program with you, lol! 😆


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Darlin', we'd all have to do that 12 step program with you, lol! 😆


oh isn't that the truth lol


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Darlin', we'd all have to do that 12 step program with you, lol! 😆


The more the merrier! I'll bring donuts.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

byondbzr said:


> Is it too early for sneak peeks? Cause I may have been at the dollar store stocking up my crafty stash...
> View attachment 759592
> 
> 
> ...


 NOT at all! This might convince more people to join! I am loving it already.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> The more the merrier! I'll bring donuts.


I know it's usually coffee and doughnuts, but I hate coffee...so, I'll bring coffee for you guys, but I'm bringing yummy teas, too! Maybe some scones, as well.
I've got a loaf of Irish Soda Bread baking in the oven, as I type...that'd go good with jam and some tea or coffee!

I'll be honest, though, I don't think a 12 step program will help any of us...we are beyond help...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty, I do believe you are right!!! I picked up a couple things at a thrift store, if it doesn't work for this reaper, I am sure it will for another!!!
Let alone the crafting things I have been picking up. My hubby has said "at your age you will never use all of your stuff, the kids will probably throw it all out" 
I said. "well , hopefully I don't die THAT soon!" For cripes sake!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

YES to sneak peaks 👀😂 lol!! 

Bethene...your husband, hahahaha. 

There's no reforming me...I too have been shopping, gathering, sourcing, reading, stocking up, and planning. In my defense, I don't have a stash of reaper gifts to pull from and I decided I'm going to start.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think i need to do a DT run today haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that I think about it...I may be able to replicate that sneak peak picture, hahaha! Hmmm...I may have used my wreath, though, but I think I've got the rest of the pile!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Working on some dragons eyes maybe my victim would like one


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> I think i need to do a DT run today haha


Yeah, I think I'm going to do another one tomorrow - maybe a thrift store run too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join us there is still time 

sign up beginning date: March 2,2022
sign up ending date, March 23, 2022
shipping deadline: April 13, 2022


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Calling all reapers!!! 5 days left in the sign up!! You know you want to join!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I can’t wait to know who is my victim!!! Come join us!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Still working on my list! I just got back from camping. It was so fun telling ghost stories by the fire, being in the woods, and eating smores!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Today’s wicked-awesome thrifting find!!! This thing is heavy, cast iron. You don’t stand a chance at it unless you are signed up for the Magical Mini Reap, muahahahaha 🕯🔮🧹


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Today’s wicked-awesome thrifting find!!! This thing is heavy, cast iron. You don’t stand a chance at it unless you are signed up for the Magical Mini Reap, muahahahaha 🕯🔮🧹
> 
> View attachment 759652


WANT!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Today’s wicked-awesome thrifting find!!! This thing is heavy, cast iron. You don’t stand a chance at it unless you are signed up for the Magical Mini Reap, muahahahaha 🕯🔮🧹
> 
> View attachment 759652


Omg I am in love and what a fine 
Cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

3 days left to sign up. Then it's victim time whoot


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

My trip to the thrift store wasn't a total bust. This isn't exactly spooky, but it might be someone's...cup of tea.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> My trip to the thrift store wasn't a total bust. This isn't exactly spooky, but it might be someone's...cup of tea.
> View attachment 759660


This is very cool!! I was thrifting for teacups too and couldn’t find anything. Nice find.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> This is very cool!! I was thrifting for teacups too and couldn’t find anything. Nice find.


Our closest thrift store used to have lots of teacups, but lately they've been few and far between. I'm amazed you found a cast-iron cauldron - that kind of thing usually gets snatched up almost as soon as they put them out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> My trip to the thrift store wasn't a total bust. This isn't exactly spooky, but it might be someone's...cup of tea.
> View attachment 759660


that is perfect love it great find also


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love both the cauldron and tea cup.!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cone join us 2 days left to sign up then victim time whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Can someone help me find the likes and dislikes list for this reaper? Lol I’m apparently tech challenged today.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Can someone help me find the likes and dislikes list for this reaper? Lol I’m apparently tech challenged today.


here it is 








likes/dislikes lists for the 2022 magical mini reaper


I'm in, please! I love crafted items but will be grateful for whatever my magical reaper sends me. I love gem stones and crystal geodes, and would love to grow my collection Lunar decorations/ items, anything to do with the moon really Wind chimes and sun catchers, witch bells and witch balls...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I can’t wait ! I need this in my life! So excited!!!!
Come join us!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! We are up to 14!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, today is the last day of sign ups? Tomorrow?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, today is the last day of sign ups? Tomorrow?


tomorrow is


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tick tock tick tock...I need more time...
Can sign ups be extended fir just a couple more months? Lol
You guys don't mind waiting...right?😘😏


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Tick tock tick tock...I need more time...
> Can sign ups be extended fir just a couple more months? Lol
> You guys don't mind waiting...right?😘😏


Oh Witchy Kitty! In a few months it will be time for the BIG REAPER! Come join us for the mini reaper if you are feeling better! I would love to gain some of your kitchen/green witch knowledge!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I am patiently waiting (sike)… more like eagerly waiting 👻!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in, if y'all will have me. 🙂
This witch is still not feeling well, but I'd never let my victim down.💕
I could use a bit of a fun cheer up...

I'll get my list made up in the morning and get it to you, bethene, with my official sign up! 
Let the magical, witchy fun commence!!!! 💖

(Where are sign ups numbers 15 and 16??? I was supposed to be number 17! If two more sign up, I want my sign up to be moved from 15 to 17...)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! I am glad!!! Do we have 2 more so Witchykitty can be number 17!!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Frog thinks we can pull this off even with the baby shower thing we're hosting oh and Easter oh and the card exchange oh and 16 newly hatched chicks... so we're in sent and posted our list.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Frog thinks we can pull this off even with the baby shower thing we're hosting oh and Easter oh and the card exchange oh and 16 newly hatched chicks... so we're in sent and posted our list.


16 baby chicks!!! Squeeeeee!! 💕🐣🐤🐥


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

OMG! I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So excited about this one!!!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

This group has got me expanding out my crafting skills! Here’s a tease of a new one for me. If this type of thing isn’t on my victims list, it’ll go in the “Victims Reserve” gifting-box for another time. 

So excited for this Reap!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> This group has got me expanding out my crafting skills! Here’s a tease of a new one for me. If this type of thing isn’t on my victims list, it’ll go in the “Victims Reserve” gifting-box for another time.
> 
> So excited for this Reap!!
> 
> View attachment 759696


great job looks awsome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready for my victim whoot


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It’s that time-yesss. I could really use a pick me up so this reap has been such perfect timing


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> This group has got me expanding out my crafting skills! Here’s a tease of a new one for me. If this type of thing isn’t on my victims list, it’ll go in the “Victims Reserve” gifting-box for another time.
> 
> So excited for this Reap!!
> 
> View attachment 759696


I can make these, and did, recently,, but it's something on my list/in my Pinterest, as I'd like someone to make one for me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Started the matching! Will keep open overnight! To make sure last minute reapers have a chance. Probably will start sending names at some point today!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> 16 baby chicks!!! Squeeeeee!! 💕🐣🐤🐥


We've currently got duck eggs in the incubator they are a tad hard to do in an incubator so fingers crossed in about 23 days we'll have some ducklings.... OH and gosh are those things messy babies splashing water EVERYWHERE. One of our Chicken hens has stolen and is now sitting on 12 turkey eggs.... How she can fit all them under her I've no idea. So we've got spring springing here even if it's cold and rainy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We've currently got duck eggs in the incubator they are a tad hard to do in an incubator so fingers crossed in about 23 days we'll have some ducklings.... OH and gosh are those things messy babies splashing water EVERYWHERE. One of our Chicken hens has stolen and is now sitting on 12 turkey eggs.... How she can fit all them under her I've no idea. So we've got spring springing here even if it's cold and rainy.


Omgoodness...chicks, turkeys and ducklings?!?!?! ...and a momma hen trying to raise the turkey eggs??? Oh, it's all so adorable! I hope your duckling eggs hatch and they make it! I super love all these babies! 
Do you live on a farm? What do you do with all your babies?? (Or do I not want to know, lol?)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder who my next Victim will be??? I hope I can do a good job for whoever it will be!! The wait is always so hard!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I need a victim pleeeeeeeaasse!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim oh I need a victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


As I have already told you, Happy, Happy Birthday, darlin'! I hope it was a wonderful day, and that you didn't stress too much about the reaper stuff or that "number 67", lol. You go get some birthday sleepy time and we will talk to you in the morning!!🥳😴


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


Happy birthday Bethene! I hope you had a good one


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope you had a fabulous birthday Bethene! Sleep in today!!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you did something to celebrate and ate some cake!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


Happy Birthday (for yesterday) Bethene!!! 🎂🍦🎁


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y !!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beth i hope it was magical


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I am already waiting for my victim to arrive! 🎃


bethene said:


> sorry if you didn't get your victim yet, got a few out, need to go to bed. Today is my 67th birthday, so just thinking of my age has me tired! LOL! can't hardly keep my eyes open! will finish tomorrow!!


Well Happy Birthday!!! In that case I’ll wait quietly eagerly inside. Lol


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Happy belated birthday, bethene!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim....

I know who you are now. 
<<insert evil laughter>>
We are going to have some fun!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am now aware of the identity of my Dear, Mini Magical Reaper Victim, too...interesting. Verrrry intetesting...lol...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, First of all, thank you for the birthday wishes!! 

2nd, I believe I got everyone their victims. if you didn't receive one let me know!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So excited! I will be stalking you now, dear victim....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

JUST A FRIENDLY REMINDER:

This is a ONE box, mini reaper , magical theme. Of course magic means something different to every one, but I just want you as reapers keep that in mind when deciding what to do for your victim, and to spend a minimum of 15 dollars, but don't go a bunch over, it is a mini reaper after all!!! But 1st and foremost have a magical fun time!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim 
it is time for me to start getting my creation on haha hope to magical one box spoil you


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Alright … let the magic begin!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I started the stalking!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I have already changed my mind about what I am making. Three times. No joke. 🤣

There are just too many good ideas, and my stash has everything I need, actually too much!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I am getting my shopping list ready and will start looking at my inventory tomorrow. So excited! My 8 year old daughter is also excited to get crafty this weekend!

Don’t forget to post teasers!!! Love to see pictures (even blurry ones). 😆


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Whoot!! Let the spell casting begin!!

Will there be another thread for pictures and teasers?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have already made two online orders for my Darling Victim!😄


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Already ordered resin molds for my victim! Can't wait to see how they turn out!!!! 🤩


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have never used resin, but it looks interesting!!

Will get a picture thread up now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to start doing resin...but that is one heck of an expensive hobby to get into, if you are going full in on it. We love to watch Evan & Katelyn on YouTube and have been learning a lot, but when pricing all of the stuff we would need to do what we'd want to do...geeze!
We may try some small, easier projects, at some point, though, to get a feel for it.
I can't wait to see what one of us may receive as a resin project from Tvling!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

bethene said:


> I have never used resin, but it looks interesting!!
> 
> Will get a picture thread up now!


I just started on it about a month ago so I'm still learning.......but I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I want to start doing resin...but that is one heck of an expensive hobby to get into, if you are going full in on it. We love to watch Evan & Katelyn on YouTube and have been learning a lot, but when pricing all of the stuff we would need to do what we'd want to do...geeze!
> We may try some small, easier projects, at some point, though, to get a feel for it.
> I can't wait to see what one of us may receive as a resin project from Tvling!


I know what you mean. I've spent a ton just buying molds, but I found a thing showing how to make your own molds and all you have to buy is a tube of silicone and water. I'm going to try it this weekend and see if it works. The cheapest thing I found to try is jewelry because it doesn't take much resin at all and that stuff is expensive.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I know what you mean. I've spent a ton just buying molds, but I found a thing showing how to make your own molds and all you have to buy is a tube of silicone and water. I'm going to try it this weekend and see if it works. The cheapest thing I found to try is jewelry because it doesn't take much resin at all and that stuff is expensive.


Yes, jewelery definitely looked the easiest and cheapest to start with!
I hope what you are making turns out awesome!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tvling, I can't wait to see what you make !!!!!


I went to a thrift store, got a few things for crafting, see what I can do!! One of my teaser pics was from a thrift store too, love going to them, usually can get such better prices!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Tvling, I can't wait to see what you make !!!!!
> 
> 
> I went to a thrift store, got a few things for crafting, see what I can do!! One of my teaser pics was from a thrift store too, love going to them, usually can get such better prices!!


I'm hopefully, heading to one, today.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I went to a few stores today and couldn't find anything that caught my eye for my victim. I am hoping to hit up a thrift store or two this weekend - hopefully I'll find something to work with there! I also have to do a little more online research and pinteresting...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Well you have all motivated me to go to the stores now! Off I go!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, jewelery definitely looked the easiest and cheapest to start with!
> I hope what you are making turns out awesome!!!


Me too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

haha i received something i ordered for my self and the box is going to be perfect for my victim goodies whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I may have found something for my victim at a thrift store, today...🤔
I'm concerned it could go one of two ways, though: Either they love it so much that they already own one...or they see it and are just like, "I know I said *__*, but this isn't exactly what I meant..." LOL! Sigh.
(I suppose there IS a third option, which is that I send it, they don't have it, and it does go with what they said in their list and really like it...)

What to do, what to do?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> I may have found something for my victim at a thrift store, today...🤔
> I'm concerned it could go one of two ways, though: Either they love it so much that they already own one...or they see it and are just like, "I know I said *__*, but this isn't exactly what I meant..." LOL! Sigh.
> (I suppose there IS a third option, which is that I send it, they don't have it, and it does go with what they said in their list and really like it...)
> 
> What to do, what to do?


Take a chance! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...well, now I want to keep the item, hahaha. Why does that always happen? 
I don't think there is any way to take a teaser pic of this without giving it away. I'll have to see.
Hmmm...can everyone please take a 360 view pic of each of the rooms in their house so I can see if my victim has this specific item, already?? Include your work office, if you have one, too!

🤔😉😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

4 items arriving today for my victim. Yaaaa


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Pretty much studied Pinterest to see how to make the crafts I have in mind!!#


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Went shopping again to try and gather some fun supplies to work with-our stores here are bare 😩. Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim i made something for you that i have never made and i think i am going to now have to make more of these


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went to a store and got some supplies, at a discount price, that I think I will need for a project that I want to try to make. I'll have to hurry, as it will take time to make, then drying time...and this seems to be a slightly shorter time before the shipping deadline, this reaper.
Also, I'm a bit concerned about one of the items I ordered...I kind of need it, as it goes with another I ordered, but I got a weird message from the place I ordered it from. We will see what happens. It's a main gift, and I'll be suuuuper upset if the order gets canceled. It's the weekend, so I'll give it some time...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> 4 items arriving today for my victim. Yaaaa


Wow! Already!! That’s amazing speed!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Went shopping again to try and gather some fun supplies to work with-our stores here are bare 😩. Back to the drawing board!!


Totally understand… my quest yesterday did not lead to any great treasures. Will try again today.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy birthday bethene🎂🍨


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ahhh I ordered a few things and one won’t be here till the 11th. I hate cutting the deadline so close.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I may have found something for my victim at a thrift store, today...🤔
> I'm concerned it could go one of two ways, though: Either they love it so much that they already own one...or they see it and are just like, "I know I said *__*, but this isn't exactly what I meant..." LOL! Sigh.
> (I suppose there IS a third option, which is that I send it, they don't have it, and it does go with what they said in their list and really like it...)
> 
> What to do, what to do?


 I know, right? I went out yesterday and found what looked like THE MOST PERFECT THING for my victim...and now I'm second-guessing myself because it's a match for one of their preferred themes but just slightly falls to the ❄☃❄ side of everyone here's favorite season. And the only magical thing about it is extreme adorableness and the fact that I could probably fill it with cookies.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I know, right? I went out yesterday and found what looked like THE MOST PERFECT THING for my victim...and now I'm second-guessing myself because it's a match for one of their preferred themes but just slightly falls to the ❄☃❄ side of everyone here's favorite season. And the only magical thing about it is extreme adorableness and the fact that I could probably fill it with cookies.


Mmmmm...cookies. 
Adorableness is good, too.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

If it helps my reaper I am a Scorpio so any jewelry or wall art would be great as well


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have started work on a project for my Victim. I have some things drawn out, and am envisioning the rest of it...but we will see how it turns out. I don't know which route I want to go with it...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Wow! Already!! That’s amazing speed!


prime one day shipping helps lol


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> prime one day shipping helps lol


Lol my prime shipping definitely takes longer than a day…or three. More like a week 😜


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have Prime, but my MiL does...so I had her order two things, for me, for my Victim. It takes more than a day, though...for both items, ordered today, one item is being delivered by Wed, the other on Thurs. It's still fast enough, regardless. 
(I had ordered something from another site and I think the seller flaked on me...so I'm having a similar item ordered from Amazon, just in case, as I feel the first order will be being canceled. Grrrrrr.)
I have been working on that gift I was drawing out, last night. Right now, the first part is finished, and it's in drying time, now, part one...Oh, I hope it turns out! Dang my shaky hands! Did I mention how impatient I get for drying times?????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, that seller that I thought flaked on me just messaged me, apologizing, and saying she didn't realize the item had sold. She said she'd have it out, tomorrow. 

Well...now I may have two different versions of one type of item, that my Victim asked for, being delivered. I suppose I will see which one I want to give to my Victim...and which one I may be keeping for future Reaper stash...or for myself, lol.

It never fails!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm almost finished with one project...as long as nothing goes awry during this next drying step...

I had some parts of a gift come in, today, too. Things are coming along, if you, also, count the items I bought in store, already, the other 2 items that still need to get here, but are on their way...and I may have an idea for another gift. We will see.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Was there a teaser thread that I’m missing? Lol i search and can never find the threads I’m looking for!
Anyway, I ordered something for my victim from Amazon-it arrived in 2 days!!!! Must have been in a close by warehouse 😂 
Now, I hope you like it dear victim! I still have a few more ideas to work out!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Was there a teaser thread that I’m missing? Lol i search and can never find the threads I’m looking for!
> Anyway, I ordered something for my victim from Amazon-it arrived in 2 days!!!! Must have been in a close by warehouse 😂
> Now, I hope you like it dear victim! I still have a few more ideas to work out!


Yes, there is a Teaser/Picture Thread. (It stays pinned to the top threads of the General Halloween Board during and a little after the Reaper, just like the other SR threads for each one.) 

Here is the link: Teaser and picture thread for Magical mini reaper


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally the end of my work week, hopefully tomorrow I can get down to some crafty business for my victim! I have one order on it's way, we'll see how long it takes to get to me. It has to cross the country pretty much!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh Sorry been busy.... baby shower stuff to do and cards for the Walpurgis exchange to make... YES we have been working on our reaper stuff... trying someone new for us but isn't every reap we do trying something a little new for us. Hoping it works out just waiting for it to dry.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting and waiting and waiting for things to dry...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Waiting for things to dry IS very frustrating Witchykitty!!!
I am doing something different this time too, I am making a couple things I never made before so fingers crossed they turn out!! Then am bringing out a craft I haven't done in about 40 years🤪🤞!!!! So we will see if I still can do it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh i just bought a pattern to do something for my victim whoot hope to start on it today after work


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't wait to see Saki!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still waiting and waiting for things to dry...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Project 2 ☑ Hope to work on the next one tomorrow! Might have to make another trip to the stores tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't do any crafting today.! Was figuring out my next craft...but still should have done something!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I didn't do any crafting today.! Was figuring out my next craft...but still should have done something!


I find it hard to craft Monday thur Friday just cause by time I get home from work I am like not feeling it. I do all my crafting on weekends


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I found the perfect thing at the thrift store! It's currently undergoing a huge makeover. If this turns out like I envision it, I'll have a hard time parting with it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think it's finally drying correctly!!! Woot!!!! 
I thought it was, last night, but had to do some sanding and another coat because it looked bumpy...
It dawned on me...I normally do what I'm doing out in the garage, but because of the weather, I'm working in the downstairs basement workshop. 
We have old hardwood floors with no subfloor below them, so we were probably walking around right above my freshly coated object and knocking dust from between the floorboards onto my project, downstairs. Duh. I immediately went back down and put some cardboard over the top of it while it dried and, today, it looks much better! 
Happy Dance! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Everything sounds so exciting!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

One of my crafts just didn't turn out like I wanted. Took it apart, will be able to possibly use for some other craft. Sigh...... Back to the drawing board!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> One of my crafts just didn't turn out like I wanted. Took it apart, will be able to possibly use for some other craft. Sigh...... Back to the drawing board!!


You'll figure something out! I know, personally, that you make fabulous crafts!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay. So, the gift I'm currently working on is dry, so I'll be able to finish that up, soon. 
Another order came in, today, and my MIL said the two orders she made, for me, just came in, as well, so my husband and I will go pick those up when we go get groceries. (She has Amazon Prime and orders stuff for us, a lot. She's my Amazon hero, lol.)
Once I have all three of these orders in front of me, I have another craft to whip up for one of the items, and I have to make a decision between the other two, as they are those similar items I spoke of, previously, that I ordered a back up of in case the first didn't ship. Hmmmm...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

My progress today: Trying a new technique, and so far so good! I need some more mod podge though.... 🤣


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am unsure if I have a box that will work for what I plan to send...hmmm...
I may have gone over the box size that I usually try to stick to before the shipping price jumps up. Oops. I don't really have a choice, though, as two items I purchased come in their own boxes and that takes up space. I can't really take them out of their boxes, either...especially the one item, as the box really protects the item and, I think, is a super cool box for said item.
Oh well, what can ya' do?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, I went back to the drawing board. And randomly looking at a shelf with totes of both reaper stash and reaper crafts, a item that was too big to fit in a tote was sitting there. Bought it a few years ago thinking it would come in handy. It never quite worked for other reapers. But looking at it, a little light bulb popped up on top of my head. Picked it up, looked at it , thought about it for a minute. Bingo, going to work in place of the other project I decided wouldn't work! I won't lie, pretty excited here, NOW just to have this one turn out like I am picturing!! One flub during a reap is enough, right???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well, I went back to the drawing board. And randomly looking at a shelf with totes of both reaper stash and reaper crafts, a item that was too big to fit in a tote was sitting there. Bought it a few years ago thinking it would come in handy. It never quite worked for other reapers. But looking at it, a little light bulb popped up on top of my head. Picked it up, looked at it , thought about it for a minute. Bingo, going to work in place of the other project I decided wouldn't work! I won't lie, pretty excited here, NOW just to have this one turn out like I am picturing!! One flub during a reap is enough, right???


Can't wait to see what you came up with!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

todays plan is get reap all packed and ready to ship


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Two more things to make, one thing to slightly alter, and then the real magic happens: I have to try to pack it all into a reasonable-sized box without crushing anything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Two more things to make, one thing to slightly alter, and then the real magic happens: I have to try to pack it all into a reasonable-sized box without crushing anything.


Yep! Getting it all SAFELY in the smallest box you can is where you really have to get your witchy magical self on, lol!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Almost done with another project! Need to ship before Saturday (going away next weekend). 😊


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have the new project about half done. Have a couple more I want to do, maybe 3. See how much time I have!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just finished up that project, finally. I had to do a little research for part of it. 
Now, I have to find some time to make one other thing that is for a gift I purchased. After that, I think I just need to find the right box...oh boy...


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Planning to ship mine tomorrow. I hope my victim likes it!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Y'all are making me nervous, since I'm not ready to ship, yet! (Omgoodness, I only have about a week left??? Where does time go??)


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Today is my Friday, so when I get off work in a few hours I'll be in weekend mode. Tomorrow I have errands to run, then Halloween/ horror movies all day while I finish up my handmade item. I really feel like this is my "baby." So much thought, time, obsessing over details... Oh, how on Earth will I be able to part with it?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm so excited to see what everyone came up with for this Magical specific reaper!! I hope my own Victim will like what I will be sending! (I kinda wish this had been a full sized reaper, as I had many more ideas for my Victim, lol.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty, I have thought that too!! Could do so much more! Oh well! I am not ready to ship either!! 
Did some spray painting today, finally warm enough outside with no rain to do it!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Okay … I think I am all done. I will now have to find a magical box to fit it all in tomorrow. Hope to ship it out by Thursday/Friday the latest.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Amazingly enough, I have managed to find the perfect box. It needs a makeover though. On my (lengthy) to-do list today!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm definitely not ready to ship yet!! I've been working on a few projects and hoping they all turn out alright. I'm also without a car, so that's made shopping interesting...lol! Hopefully I will get some good work done on my victim's reap this weekend!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

One craft is drying, another on the way... I hope you like them, victim. It's so good to be doing spooky things out of season!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Shipped my package today! Hoping my victim likes everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting excited for my victim to get there reap. I hope you like everything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Been crafting away! Getting real frustrated too. The air around my house was full of cuss words. After the millionth time dropping a tiny little parts, it was WTAF!!??!! 
I maybe getting too old for some kinds of crafting. Between age and my RA, it hasn't been pretty!! Lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Been crafting away! Getting real frustrated too. The air around my house was full of cuss words. After the millionth time dropping a tiny little parts, it was WTAF!!??!!
> I maybe getting too old for some kinds of crafting. Between age and my RA, it hasn't been pretty!! Lol!


I feel ya'.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

About ready to pack it up, the hunt for a box begins as well as the usual "will my victim like it?"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember shipping deadline is approaching!!! The 13th!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Dear victim, your box is in the hands of my flying monkeys! I hope you like it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Darling Victim, I have sent the owls out with your gifts!!!
I apologize, they were supposed to go out, last week, but that ended up not happening how I wanted and I missed the hours that the owls took deliveries. Worry not, though, my owls are swift! 
Oh, I hope you like your gifts...I'm nervous!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I am sad, a crucial item on my handmade has shattered. 😢 
So, I need to redo it as quickly as possible. Hopefully I can get it done, dry, and glued down tonight. I still hope to mail tomorrow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Well I am sad, a crucial item on my handmade has shattered. 😢
> So, I need to redo it as quickly as possible. Hopefully I can get it done, dry, and glued down tonight. I still hope to mail tomorrow!


Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. I hate that you have to redo it but, if you do, I hope you can make it how you want it, again. If I happen to be your victim, I would understand if you were late shipping...I'm sure most of us would.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry that happened. I hate that you have to redo it but, if you do, I hope you can make it how you want it, again. If I happen to be your victim, I would understand if you were late shipping...I'm sure most of us would.


Thank you! 👍
The good part about this, is that I have plenty of things on hand to remake the one thing. And this one thing fits into another thing to become this... I dunno.... Experience? I'm attempting to capture a "mood" or "vibe" and lots of little puzzle pieces fit together. 

Confusing, yes? My job is done here...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no!!I am so sorry!!! Good luck redoing it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I GOT IT FIXED! Stayed up a bit last night, and everything is dry and seems sturdy. So I will get this baby packed up and on it's way this morning! Whew!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I GOT IT FIXED! Stayed up a bit last night, and everything is dry and seems sturdy. So I will get this baby packed up and on it's way this morning! Whew!


Yays!!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Now to worry incessantly about whether it's good enough. Uuuugh. But I did enjoy making it. ETA for my victim is Saturday!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Just mailed mine, too! ETA is also Saturday I did want to tell my victim that I am so sorry-something in the box (something I made and it had to dry) may still smell like spray paint. Our weather has been so bad here so I didn’t have a lot of time to let it air out-but don’t worry-the smell will go away I promise!! I made myself the same thing a while ago ❤❤


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Are we uploading pics to this discussion thread? Really looking forward to seeing what everyone has done!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Just dropped mine off at the UPS Store a bit ago, it should reach my victim on Friday!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> Are we uploading pics to this discussion thread? Really looking forward to seeing what everyone has done!


photo thread is here  









Teaser and picture thread for Magical mini reaper


Shyra, tell your daughter I love it! I keep goodies like that on hooks on my purse so I can remember everyone that sent me something! If I remember will take a picture of it tomorrow!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just want to let people know that I won't be home for most of the day, Saturday, so, if my box is to be delivered, that day, you may not hear from me about it until I get home, or the next day.
(My mom lives with us and I'll tell her to keep an eye open, though, just in case.)


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

bethene said:


> Welcome the 1st magical theme, one box mini reaper!!
> 
> Each participant will still fill out a list of themes or magical type items that they could use. This will give your reaper an idea of your likes. Magical does not mean it has to be glittery and fluff. It can be dark magic. You could list things that you could use or themes with a magical feel. Fairy gardens, witches, Harry Potter, fortune tellers, dragons, wizards, gnomes, mermaids. Anything magical!
> Ideas could include magical garden things.....signs , flower seeds , herbs, pots etc. for your garden, fireflies. etc.
> ...





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Going to have to think on this really hard. I love the mini reaps but I was just asked this week to host a baby shower - dragon themed no less - the weekend before Easter. I have the Walpurgis Card Exchange started and a weekend get away planned for next week... my plate feels a little full right now.


Love my box i received °! Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

linkit said:


> Love my box i received °! Thank you


please post here this is the photo thread we take photos and share and thank our reapers there 
thanks








Teaser and picture thread for Magical mini reaper


Shyra, tell your daughter I love it! I keep goodies like that on hooks on my purse so I can remember everyone that sent me something! If I remember will take a picture of it tomorrow!!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

